# GRAIN SCOOPS



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am looking for sturdy aluminum grain scoops. Largest I can find.

About the size of a 2 lb coffee can or bigger.

I don't want any plastic ones.

They are great for scooping out right of way.

Also mixing ballast and Portland cement for dry mixing before ballasting.

Anyone got a link to buy on line 

JJ .


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Google this outfit--Paris farmers Union. I believe i have seen what you want there in the Middlebury VT store. 

Larry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aluminum-Hand-G...883?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a62113093


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/feed-scoops/little-giant-feed-scoop-4-qt-2228010 

Wouldn't let me get ya a piccy so I got a link. 

I googled that for ya. Bored I guess. 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I got the one Rany posted from E bay. 

Now I am working on getting the one John Posted. 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Happy to help ya spend yer money! 

John


----------

